#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Bullet 2 HP, modo AP

## RCINFONET

Tenho pouca experiencia ainda com produtos ubiquiti, configurei rescentemente um bullet 2 hp 800 mw no modo ap, esta tudo funcionando aparentemente correto, gostaria apenas de conferir as configuracoes, ja procurei no forum e nao encontrei nada, se alguem puder disponibilizar algo ficarei agradecido!!

----------


## laurence669

olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
coloque 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....

----------


## Checkinho

> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloquei 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....


Laurence,poderia me passar o modelo do Timer que vc tá usando???

----------


## UnderMike

tambem estou a usar um Bullet M2 HP em modo AP :Smile: 

já tive alguns problams as X fico com um ponto amarelo do ICON da wireless e resolvo a desconctar da rede e voltar a conectar e resolve

por exemplo tive problemas em Channel Width ke devia tar a 20MHz e por defeito vem a 40MHz porque os dispositivos que ligo so funcionam a 20MHz penso que não tenho tido assim mais nenhum problema e aconselho a usarem a ultima firmware Version: v5.2.1

ainda ando a testar o tipo de segurança actualmente estou usar: Security: WPA-TKIP
PSK

cumprimentos a todas e usem equipamentos AirMax para um futuro mais rápido

----------


## nlima

> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloquei 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....


Tem algumas pessoas aqui que vem usando ja alguma tempo e não postaram nada referente. Estranho, fiquei com um pé atrás agora com essa noticia.

-nlima

----------


## jorgilson

porque usar 800mw?

----------


## RCINFONET

> tambem estou a usar um Bullet M2 HP em modo AP
> 
> já tive alguns problams as X fico com um ponto amarelo do ICON da wireless e resolvo a desconctar da rede e voltar a conectar e resolve
> 
> por exemplo tive problemas em Channel Width ke devia tar a 20MHz e por defeito vem a 40MHz porque os dispositivos que ligo so funcionam a 20MHz penso que não tenho tido assim mais nenhum problema e aconselho a usarem a ultima firmware Version: v5.2.1
> 
> ainda ando a testar o tipo de segurança actualmente estou usar: Security: WPA-TKIP
> PSK
> 
> cumprimentos a todas e usem equipamentos AirMax para um futuro mais rápido


cara, onde vc conseguiu essa versão de firmawere a ultima que baixei no site da ubnt a 3 dias atras foi a 3.6 para linha hp, o 5.2.1 é da linha m2 hp, sera que vc nao ta usando o firmawere errada nao??

----------


## jorgilson

acho que isso que faz ele travar, ele ja e pequeno nao tem dissipador e com quase 1 watt de potencia mas a temperatura ambiente o bichinho sofre.

----------


## nlima

Acho 800mw é muita coisa mesmo, tenho costume de usa-la entre 100mw e 200mw, mas isso é no meu caso, como cada caso é um caso, não vejo pq usar exageradamente. Gostaria de pedir aos amigos que usam, comentar sobre a configuração e com quais equipamentos estão usando.

-nlima

----------


## tonflatland

Para AP uso no Maximo 100Mw e nos clientes 63Mw
pois não tenho e nem quero ter Clientes Longe das minhas estações 
desse jeito não tenho nem um problema aqui em garantir qualidade
Clientes satisfeitos Sempre e equipamentos trabalhando frios Sem Stress
Feliz Ano Novo Antecipado amigo felicidades




> Acho 800mw é muita coisa mesmo, tenho costume de usa-la entre 100mw e 200mw, mas isso é no meu caso, como cada caso é um caso, não vejo pq usar exageradamente. Gostaria de pedir aos amigos que usam, comentar sobre a configuração e com quais equipamentos estão usando.
> 
> -nlima

----------


## tonflatland

Amigo ta usando POE de quantas Amperes ae no Seu Bullet HP
e qual e a Potência que você ta usando nele




> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloquei 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo tonflatland e todos do under um feliz ano novo.

----------


## Poemander

Esse lance de usar potência elevada já foi várias vezes discutido aqui no fórum... eu adquiri recentemente um Bullet2 (comum), pois, não pretendo utilizá-lo com potência maior do que 100mW.

Potência elevada não é sinônimo de estabilidade no sinal... há relatos aqui no fórum de usuários que baixaram a potência do seus rádios para 63mW e conseguiram melhorar a qualidade da transmissão... assim sendo, menor potência = menos aquecimento, eliminando possíveis travamentos devido ao calor.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## laurence669

coloca eles com 400 mw na metade para não haver problemas com eles<:> .....
evita aquecimento,ruidos,travamentos,etc ....
alem do mais se colocar eles com 800 mw pode interferir em voce mesmo nas outras estaçoes ou mesmo nas suas em caso de ter 4 antenas ou 3 setoriais na torre .....
isso geraria um qrm muito alto no local ...

----------


## nlima

> Para AP uso no Maximo 100Mw e nos clientes 63Mw
> pois não tenho e nem quero ter Clientes Longe das minhas estações 
> desse jeito não tenho nem um problema aqui em garantir qualidade
> Clientes satisfeitos Sempre e equipamentos trabalhando frios Sem Stress
> Feliz Ano Novo Antecipado amigo felicidades


Amigo, você usa a bullet com qual antena e qual distancia maxima que você gosta de trabalhar e qual equipamento você usa nos clientes?

Feliz Ano novo e que você consiga ampliar mais os negocios.

-nlima

----------


## laurence669

uso eles em paineis hyperlink 17 dbi ...
a distancia é de 1 a 3 km de alcance ....
o kit cliente é uma antena aquario de 25 dbi com placa ralink ....

----------


## RCINFONET

> uso eles em paineis hyperlink 17 dbi ...
> a distancia é de 1 a 3 km de alcance ....
> o kit cliente é uma antena aquario de 25 dbi com placa ralink ....


Disponibiliza os prints das configuracoes do seu bullet amigose possivel, servira de referncia pra mim conferir os meus..

obrigado!!

----------


## pkmc

> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloquei 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....


Vou te dar uma dica aciona o dispositivo WatchDog, pingando para um ponto de referencia, por exemplo seu gateway, pois ele vai fazer o reestart pra vc automático quando não achar esse endreço, sem você ter gastar com timer.
Grande Abraço parceiro!

----------


## katraka

> Vou te dar uma dica aciona o dispositivo WatchDog, pingando para um ponto de referencia, por exemplo seu gateway, pois ele vai fazer o reestart pra vc automático quando não achar esse endreço, sem você ter gastar com timer.
> Grande Abraço parceiro!


Mas ele continua pingando se estiver travado?

----------


## pkmc

> Mas ele continua pingando se estiver travado?


Claro que não, senão de que serveria o dispositivo ?

----------


## laurence669

vou ativar o WatchDog para ver se fica show ....
geralmente os meus travam a porta lan

----------


## katraka

> Claro que não, senão de que serveria o dispositivo ?


Claro que não ou claro que sim? Eu quis dizer, ele continua TENTANDO pingar (sem resposta) mesmo estando travado?

----------


## pkmc

> Claro que não ou claro que sim? Eu quis dizer, ele continua TENTANDO pingar (sem resposta) mesmo estando travado?


Vou tentar ser mais claro:
Vc tem um AP que acionou o WatchDog, para ficar pingando seu server, quando ele não conseguir mais pingar o destino que vc deu, no numero de tentativas que você determinou, ele reestarta o AP, o que provavelmente o faça voltar a funcionar !
É assim que o brinquedo funciona, e posso garantir que funciona bem.
Grande Abraço !

----------


## katraka

> Vou tentar ser mais claro:
> Vc tem um AP que acionou o WatchDog, para ficar pingando seu server, quando ele não conseguir mais pingar o destino que vc deu, no numero de tentativas que você determinou, ele reestarta o AP, o que provavelmente o faça voltar a funcionar !
> É assim que o brinquedo funciona, e posso garantir que funciona bem.
> Grande Abraço !


Legal, não sabia disso, vou testar. Abraço e feliz ano novo!

----------


## tonflatland

Feliz Ano Novo amigo obrigado



> Amigo tonflatland e todos do under um feliz ano novo.

----------


## nlima

> Vou tentar ser mais claro:
> Vc tem um AP que acionou o WatchDog, para ficar pingando seu server, quando ele não conseguir mais pingar o destino que vc deu, no numero de tentativas que você determinou, ele reestarta o AP, o que provavelmente o faça voltar a funcionar !
> É assim que o brinquedo funciona, e posso garantir que funciona bem.
> Grande Abraço !


Essa é sem duvida uma ótima solução se pensarmos que o usa da bullet é em um cliente. Agora se tratando de distribuir sinal com ela, considero isso uma gambiarra. O problema PODE ser software ou hardware: pode ta relacionado com aquecimento ou controle de memoria.

-nlima

----------


## emajunior

Boa tarde, eu utilizo e fica muito bom. Hoje é o que esta tomando conta por ser de facil instalação, manutenção e configuração.

----------


## wescleywifi

ola amigos seguinte estou retirando minhas estacoes com RB e colocando Bullet m2 hp 
minha duvida e a seguinte. na RB utilizo o controle de mac acess list e tenho o sinal associado ao cliente quando cadastro no registro de sinal certo.. entao na bullet consigo tambem o sinal e posso cadastrar o mac em controle de acl . alguem sabe algum jeito de eu olhar o final associado ao mac do cliente " bullet m2 hp + painel Pluton 17 / 120 " 

abraço a todos

----------


## pkmc

> ola amigos seguinte estou retirando minhas estacoes com RB e colocando Bullet m2 hp 
> minha duvida e a seguinte. na RB utilizo o controle de mac acess list e tenho o sinal associado ao cliente quando cadastro no registro de sinal certo.. entao na bullet consigo tambem o sinal e posso cadastrar o mac em controle de acl . alguem sabe algum jeito de eu olhar o final associado ao mac do cliente " bullet m2 hp + painel Pluton 17 / 120 " 
> 
> abraço a todos


Não te aconselho a usar Bullet M2 HP e sim BULLET 2 HP, pois a linha M tem conexão b/g/n e em cliente b/g isso acarreta em um menor desempenho ou instabilidade de conexão, alem de as BULLET 2HP serem mais em conta, e muito eficientes. Procure usar fontes originais UBIQUITI para ter um bom rendimento nas BULLET.

----------


## wescleywifi

opa certo paulo eu postei errado as minhas sao mesmo bullet 2hp , mas valeu pela dica agora em quanto a fontes originais aqui na minha regiao nao vai nao cara e colocar e queimar .. pois aqui na cidade a energia ainda e a motor.. pode rir.. em pleno 2011 uma cidade de 50mil ab.. com energia a motor.. eu tenho rocket m5 nano bullet tudo em bateria funciona muito bem nao tenho problema mesmo com ptp de 46km vlw. obrigado pela dica do m2 abraço otimo domingo. pra todosl

----------


## tonflatland

Opá Amigo Estou Padronizando em Maximo de 1km entre Cliente e Estação
até agora esta tudo ok
estou montando novas torres para espalhar Bem o Sinal Utilizando Baixa Pontencia
blz
Vlw amigo qualquer coisa fico a Disposição



> Amigo, você usa a bullet com qual antena e qual distancia maxima que você gosta de trabalhar e qual equipamento você usa nos clientes?
> 
> Feliz Ano novo e que você consiga ampliar mais os negocios.
> 
> -nlima

----------


## biohazzard

Ubiquiti Bullet-M2-Hp Outdoor 2.4ghz 600mw 
Ubiquiti Bullet-M5-Hp Outdoor 5ghz 400mw - Novo 
Acess Point Ubiquiti Bullet 2-Hp Outdoor 2.4ghz 800mw 54mbps 
Acess Point Ubiquiti Bullet 2

Recomendo usar o Ubiquiti Bullet-M2-Hp Outdoor 2.4ghz 600mw, muito estavel e dificilmente apresenta algum problema. So tive problema com bullet no nordeste por causa da temperatura, e a marisia. Na cidade de Porto Seguro na costa litoral, para evitar a marisia vai a receita ai.

Um Tubo Eletroduto de PVC Rígido Roscável PVC DE TAMANHO 35 CM 2 polegas se colocar somente a placa, e superior a duas polegadas se colocar o Bullet com o corpo inteiro.
dois tampão de PVC.
duas abracadeiras para fixar no mastro,
óleo de resfriamento,
cabo de rede deverá ser selado com silicone para não ocorrer fazamento do óleo principalmente na parte inferior.
Não cole os tampões, eles tem que ser rosqueaveis a borraca e para vedar o fundo do tampão, e tem que usar veda rosca, e silicone para acabamento.nas partes externas.
Esta dica vale para quem mora no litoral que sofrem constantemente com a marisia, ou quem quer resfriar o equipamento, neste ultimo caso acho besteira gastar uma grana com isso. O melhor é usar uma frequencia mais baixa mesmo.

Não ENTENDA COMO GAMBIARRA.


video muito bom
ou vc já pode comprar o computador de fabrica 
Hardcore Computer

----------


## Attair

Olá, tenho uma dúvida. Tenho um Buller2 da Ubiquiti de 100mw, e uma antena de 19dbi da Aquarius MM-2419 que quero colocar no cliente na polarizacao vertical e aponta para minha omni15dbi da aquario que esta ligada no AP Router a 315mw.
Tipo, da pra saber o máximo de distância o cliente pode estar da antena? Tipo uns 10km tranquilo?

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos...

Tenho um Bullet2 de 100mW como o do amigo da mensagem acima... quantos clientes esse modelo de bullet consegue suportar? Ouvi dizer que o Bullet2 HP de 800mW consegue suportar em torno de 100 clientes... mas esse modelo de 100mW?

Abraço.

----------


## katraka

> Olá, tenho uma dúvida. Tenho um Buller2 da Ubiquiti de 100mw, e uma antena de 19dbi da Aquarius MM-2419 que quero colocar no cliente na polarizacao vertical e aponta para minha omni15dbi da aquario que esta ligada no AP Router a 315mw.
> Tipo, da pra saber o máximo de distância o cliente pode estar da antena? Tipo uns 10km tranquilo?


Não vai pegar a 10km, e mesmo que pegue vai ficar péssimo e vai prejudicar os outros clientes pois vai forçar o ap. 




> Olá a todos...
> 
> Tenho um Bullet2 de 100mW como o do amigo da mensagem acima... quantos clientes esse modelo de bullet consegue suportar? Ouvi dizer que o Bullet2 HP de 800mW consegue suportar em torno de 100 clientes... mas esse modelo de 100mW?
> 
> Abraço.


Pode esquecer 100 clientes. Nenhum rádio, nem mesmo Rocket nem Bullet HP, aguenta 100 clientes (antenas) simultâneos conectados nele. O Bullet2 provavelmente até uns 25 e olhe lá.

----------


## biohazzard

É por comentarios deste que muita gente compra o equipamento e depois anda falando mal, atacam a empresa. O radio é muito bom, mas é ele não suporta tantos clientes assim não, 35 clientes funciona legal em uma escala de 0 a 10 ficaria em 7, ou seja 70% de qualidade, o ideal é deixa-lo mais folgado 30 clientes. Se alguem tiver mais conhecimentos posta ai sobre este assunto.

----------


## pkmc

> É por comentarios deste que muita gente compra o equipamento e depois anda falando mal, atacam a empresa. O radio é muito bom, mas é ele não suporta tantos clientes assim não, 35 clientes funciona legal em uma escala de 0 a 10 ficaria em 7, ou seja 70% de qualidade, o ideal é deixa-lo mais folgado 30 clientes. Se alguem tiver mais conhecimentos posta ai sobre este assunto.


100% Apoiado, dependo da banda de cada cliente pode chegar a 40 sem maiores problemas, mas oIdeal é 30 mesmo !

----------


## wanderley85

Olá meu grandes amigos, é o seguinte eu sempre usei MikroTik como PC-AP (com plaquinhas de rede para distribuir via wireless) porem essa semana comprei um Bullet 2 HP desses que os senhores falam tão bem, porem to igual cego em tiroteio em algumas questões por isso venho pedir a ajuda dos "MESTRES em BULLET", segue abaixo as informações sobre o mesmo:

Bullet 2 HP - Versão do Firmware: XS2.ar2316.v3.6.4703.101129.1107


1-Meu MikroTik gerencia tudo, o bullet faz apenas o papel de conectar os clientes wireless e jogar pro mk autenticar. bloquear, fazer o controle de banda, etc,etc.. nesse caso o bullet deve ficar em modo "PONTE" ???

2-Na guia "LINK SETUP" a opção "mudança de canais" é melhor ativar ou deixar desativado ??? 

3-Na guia "ADVANCED" (aqui eu to perdidinho) a opção: "Algoritimo de velocidade" eu deixo em EWMA, Otimista ou Conservador ?? o que seria isso ?? o que cada função representa ???

4-Ainda na Guia "ADVANCED" as "Funções SuperG" tenho as opções Quadro Rápido - Bursting e Compreesão, é bom marcar alguma delas ??? o que cada uma faz ???

5-Velocidade de Multicast, mbps por padrão vem em 1 é melhor assim mesmo ??

6-Dados de Multicast tenho a opção "permitir Todos" eu marco a caixinha ou não ??

7-Ativar Isolação do Cliente (é com fita isolante que ele faz isso ??? brincadeirinha" - isso seria para os clientes wireless não se enchergarem na rede ??

8-Grato pela ajuda e compreensão de todos com esse "NOOB" em bullet um forte abraço a todos meus queridos...

----------


## katraka

> 100% Apoiado, dependo da banda de cada cliente pode chegar a 40 sem maiores problemas, mas oIdeal é 30 mesmo !


Mas 40 no Bullet 2 ou no Bullet 2 HP? Porque o rapaz acima tá perguntando quanto suporta o Bullet 2 de 100mw.

----------


## pkmc

> Mas 40 no Bullet 2 ou no Bullet 2 HP? Porque o rapaz acima tá perguntando quanto suporta o Bullet 2 de 100mw.


Em qualquer um deles depende da banda que cada usuário tem. Mas leia com alenção o que o outro colega postou e eu apoiei !

----------


## katraka

> Em qualquer um deles depende da banda que cada usuário tem. Mas leia com alenção o que o outro colega postou e eu apoiei !


Eu li, mas acho que 40 no Bullet2 é demais, pelas experiências já postadas (o máximo que usei foram 20, portanto não posso afirmar). Por isso que perguntei se o HP suportaria mais do que o Bullet comum. Claro que depender da banda é bem relativo, se todos tiverem 64k vai suportar mais usuários do que com 200k, claro. Mas pensando que atualmente quase ninguem mantém uma média menor que 128k, eu tenho minhas dúvidas se o Bullet 2 segura bem 40 clientes.

----------


## rafaelvieira

ola, vcs que entendem de bullet 2 hp, quero montar um ponto a ponto de 30km, to em duvida entre o bullet em cada ponta, ou um xr2 como ap? ou 2 xr2? qual ofereçe melhor qualidade de sinal e menor ping? o xr2 ou bullet? trabalhando em bridge

----------


## MrXam

Vou montar uma POP com Bullet M5 HP + Antena Omini Hyperlink HG5812U-PRO 5,8GHz 12dBi e nos clientes vou usar NonoStation M5 para atender em um raio de no maximo 2km, se eu seguir a tabela da Ubiquiti eu iria conseguir 60 clientes simultâneos.

----------


## katraka

> ola, vcs que entendem de bullet 2 hp, quero montar um ponto a ponto de 30km, to em duvida entre o bullet em cada ponta, ou um xr2 como ap? ou 2 xr2? qual ofereçe melhor qualidade de sinal e menor ping? o xr2 ou bullet? trabalhando em bridge


Amigo, PTP nessa distância em 2.4 não rola. Você teria que usar 2 Bullet M5 ou 2 cartões XR5 (com antenas apropriadas, de disco) ou ainda 2 Rocket M5 c/ antena Rocket Dish. 
Em qualquer dos casos, tem que configurar como ap+wds e o outro ponto como estação+wds.

----------


## pkmc

> ola, vcs que entendem de bullet 2 hp, quero montar um ponto a ponto de 30km, to em duvida entre o bullet em cada ponta, ou um xr2 como ap? ou 2 xr2? qual ofereçe melhor qualidade de sinal e menor ping? o xr2 ou bullet? trabalhando em bridge


Gostaria de saber qual antena vai usar para essa distância de 30KM ?

----------


## UnderMike

boas

PicoStation 2 1000mW é melhor ou pior ke Bullet M2 HP 600mW para AP?

com antena HORIZON interline 12 dBi?

tenho tantas duvidas nestas coisas em ke ekipamento utilizar

----------


## Walker

> Acho 800mw é muita coisa mesmo, tenho costume de usa-la entre 100mw e 200mw, mas isso é no meu caso, como cada caso é um caso, não vejo pq usar exageradamente. Gostaria de pedir aos amigos que usam, comentar sobre a configuração e com quais equipamentos estão usando.
> 
> -nlima


Eu uso ele no maximo, 800mlw, e nao tenho problema nenhum, pelo contrario, e uma maravilha, atendo clientes a 2.0KM sem perca nenhuma, isso numa antena omini aquario de 12db.

----------


## laurence669

me desculpe eu falar ...
mas 800 mw não é muita coisa não ?
soma ai 800 mw:29.03 dbi + 12 dbi de antena :41.03 dbi de saída eirp total ...
alem do circuito esquentar excessivamente ..
e gerar mais ruido do que o normal ;....

----------


## peritinaicos

Estou trocando meu pc-ap que usa placas pci com mikrotik para mandar wireless 2.4 por bullet 2 HP... Testarei e mando os resultados...

----------


## peritinaicos

Problema com o bullet 2 HP,,, configurei tudo e nao passa mais de 2mb... Pessoal tem alguma configuracao para esse bullet rodar com mais banda??? Configurei ele para 2.4 modo AP ACK em 40 e potencia em 20... com 8 cliente simultaneos nao passa nem 2mb...

----------


## katraka

> Eu uso ele no maximo, 800mlw, e nao tenho problema nenhum, pelo contrario, e uma maravilha, atendo clientes a 2.0KM sem perca nenhuma, isso numa antena omini aquario de 12db.


Pode estar uma maravilha pra você, por enquanto. Mas com certeza está gerando muito ruído e causando interferência em outros rádios e até em você mesmo. Resultado, o pessoal vai aumentar a potência também e daqui a pouco todos estarão gritando e ninguém vai conseguir se comunicar. 
Pra que usar na potência máxima sem necessidade? O correto é usar a potência menor possível para um bom resultado. Isso que você está fazendo é um absurdo. Para essa distância é totalmente desnecessário além de forçar o AP. E digo mais, se você precisa de sinal mais forte, é preferível colocar uma antena melhor e de maior ganho do que aumentar a potência do rádio.

----------


## pkmc

> Pode estar uma maravilha pra você, por enquanto. Mas com certeza está gerando muito ruído e causando interferência em outros rádios e até em você mesmo. Resultado, o pessoal vai aumentar a potência também e daqui a pouco todos estarão gritando e ninguém vai conseguir se comunicar. 
> Pra que usar na potência máxima sem necessidade? O correto é usar a potência menor possível para um bom resultado. Isso que você está fazendo é um absurdo. Para essa distância é totalmente desnecessário além de forçar o AP. E digo mais, se você precisa de sinal mais forte, é preferível colocar uma antena melhor e de maior ganho do que aumentar a potência do rádio.


Apoiado 100%, sempre prego essa política e quem tem ouvido esse tipo de conselho tem se dado muito bem !

----------


## peritinaicos

Boa noite pessoal, tenho uma grande duvida... comprei esse bullet hp 800mw e troquei pelo meu pcap wifi... clientes estao funcionando nao muito bem como eu esperava mais sinal excelente... dentro do bullet acesso a pagina que mostra sinal dos clientes associados e la mostra que sinal dos clientes é de -30 -40 ou seja muito bom mesmo... Mais mesmo no horario de pico nao passa nem 2MB... quando usava o pc ap com placa pci wireless em horario de picos passava 3 até 4MB... tem alguma forma de analisar se está havendo no bullet?

----------


## theoudia

Amigo eu uso Bullet desda a versão de 150mw. Hoje uso os HP de 800mw com a fonte original de 24Volts. A potencia uso 800 no talo e tenho 36 clientes nele e nunca travou! Eu tenho também RouterBoard com cartao de 1watt e uso 29 DB e na minha rede os pings sao de 2-1 ou menor que 1. Esse negocio de usar 100mw é melhor é conversa... Aqui eu atravesso arvore de todo jeito, pé de mangueira e tudo mais queria ver isso acontecer com 100mw. E deste jeito o trem vai funcionando perfeitamente a muito tempo!

----------


## tonflatland

Parabéns
Você esta contribuindo muito para a degradação de Sinal em sua cidade
>> Pergunta: você tem algum concorrente em sua cidade?
Lembre-se que apenas o Ping Baixo não significa uma conexão boa
existem outros fatores para se garantir qualidade




> Amigo eu uso Bullet desda a versão de 150mw. Hoje uso os HP de 800mw com a fonte original de 24Volts. A potencia uso 800 no talo e tenho 36 clientes nele e nunca travou! Eu tenho também RouterBoard com cartao de 1watt e uso 29 DB e na minha rede os pings sao de 2-1 ou menor que 1. Esse negocio de usar 100mw é melhor é conversa... Aqui eu atravesso arvore de todo jeito, pé de mangueira e tudo mais queria ver isso acontecer com 100mw. E deste jeito o trem vai funcionando perfeitamente a muito tempo!

----------


## RCINFONET

bulett m2 ou bullet 2 hp , uso os dois aqui nas torres, em setoriais e omnis homologadas , e ja fiz testes, setar mais do que 23 dbi é má conexão na certa e olha que aqui nao tem concorrencia, ou seja espectro limpo.

----------


## theoudia

Em Advanced veja a opção multicast data marque o quadradinho e em multicast rate coloque 11 ou 54. 


Théo

----------


## theoudia

Veja... Se eu colocar pouca potencia o sinal nao chega nem a sair da entena. E eu ja estou com 700 clientes na cidade e não sinto problema nenhum. O esquema do ruido funciona quando voce usa por exemplo uma placa de 400MW com 400 MW. Ela vai trabalhar no limite aquecendo e gerando ruido, mas se vc tem um equipamento de 1 watt e usar com 900mw ele nao trabalha no limite, ele é projetado pra essa condição, entende? eu tenho uma antena de 21 DB que se eu jogar menos de 600MW nela o sinal nem sai.

----------


## peritinaicos

kkkk ta de brincadeira?

----------


## RCINFONET

> Veja... Se eu colocar pouca potencia o sinal nao chega nem a sair da entena. E eu ja estou com 700 clientes na cidade e não sinto problema nenhum. O esquema do ruido funciona quando voce usa por exemplo uma placa de 400MW com 400 MW. Ela vai trabalhar no limite aquecendo e gerando ruido, mas se vc tem um equipamento de 1 watt e usar com 900mw ele nao trabalha no limite, ele é projetado pra essa condição, entende? eu tenho uma antena de 21 DB que se eu jogar menos de 600MW nela o sinal nem sai.


Tem coisa errada nessa antena irmão!!.

----------


## peritinaicos

Essa antena dele deve estar quebrada

----------


## RCINFONET

Aqui 23 db aplicados em uma omni Aquario 15 db, tenho clientes a até 6 km, com kit cliente grade 25 db + placa pcb, setado potencia de 63 mw, mas o detalhe é que não tenho interferencia na frequencia.

----------


## peritinaicos

Nossa meu sonho nao ter interferencias rssrsr aqui consigo 800m 1km no mááááximo... tentei fazer um ptp em 2.4 a 1.2km e ficou horrivel

----------


## tonflatland

Nem comento mas nada amigo
faça o que achar melhor pra você
espero que a ANATEL nunca te visite e faça avaliação de Potencia em sua Rede




> Veja... Se eu colocar pouca potencia o sinal nao chega nem a sair da entena. E eu ja estou com 700 clientes na cidade e não sinto problema nenhum. O esquema do ruido funciona quando voce usa por exemplo uma placa de 400MW com 400 MW. Ela vai trabalhar no limite aquecendo e gerando ruido, mas se vc tem um equipamento de 1 watt e usar com 900mw ele nao trabalha no limite, ele é projetado pra essa condição, entende? eu tenho uma antena de 21 DB que se eu jogar menos de 600MW nela o sinal nem sai.

----------


## agnporto

Desculpem, mas não estou entendendo: O Paulo mandou usar o ping no Bullet (Watchdog), para reiniciar ele ao travar. O Katraca indaga se o AP continuaria pingando quando travado? O Paulo responde que não pingaria, então só mesmo usando o timer que o Laurence mandou ou nada entendi... Por favor me esclarecçam!  :Smile:  




> Claro que não, senão de que serveria o dispositivo ?

----------


## agnporto

Olá, Katraca! Qual dispositivo aguentará até 100 clientes simultâneos ou mais? Obrigado.

----------


## katraka

> Olá, Katraca! Qual dispositivo aguentará até 100 clientes simultâneos ou mais? Obrigado.


Acredito que nenhum. Por isso se colocam 4 painéis setoriais com um rádio ou cartão em cada um, nesse caso vc pode chegar a mais de 120 clientes no POP. 
Observação: lembrando que quando falamos em clientes conectados, se trata da quantidade de antenas. Por trás de cada antena pode haver vários outros conectados através de switch.

----------


## katraka

> Desculpem, mas não estou entendendo: O Paulo mandou usar o ping no Bullet (Watchdog), para reiniciar ele ao travar. O Katraca indaga se o AP continuaria pingando quando travado? O Paulo responde que não pingaria, então só mesmo usando o timer que o Laurence mandou ou nada entendi... Por favor me esclarecçam!


Acho que você não prestou atenção aos comentários seguintes. Realmente a primeira resposta deixou dúvidas. Veja o que o Paulo respondeu na sequência:




> Claro que não ou claro que sim? Eu quis dizer, ele continua TENTANDO pingar (sem resposta) mesmo estando travado?





> Vou tentar ser mais claro:
> Vc tem um AP que acionou o WatchDog, para ficar pingando seu server, quando ele não conseguir mais pingar o destino que vc deu, no numero de tentativas que você determinou, ele reestarta o AP, o que provavelmente o faça voltar a funcionar !
> É assim que o brinquedo funciona, e posso garantir que funciona bem.
> Grande Abraço !

----------


## agnporto

Katraca, estou cansado de procurar na net e principalmente no under e não acho uma configuração como AP para meu Bullet hp2, vc poderia me dar um link que contenha um passo-a-passo legal? Obrigado.

----------


## katraka

https://under-linux.org/f169/tutoria...ionwds-137107/

Aí ele fez para PTP, mas é só configurar como o AP. Não faz diferença se é bullet, nano, HP, M, é praticamente a mesma configuração.

----------


## jorgilson

Esses equipamentos com alta potencia so prestam pra sujar o espectro.

----------


## Jadir

> Amigo eu uso Bullet desda a versão de 150mw. Hoje uso os HP de 800mw com a fonte original de 24Volts. A potencia uso 800 no talo e tenho 36 clientes nele e nunca travou! Eu tenho também RouterBoard com cartao de 1watt e uso 29 DB e na minha rede os pings sao de 2-1 ou menor que 1. Esse negocio de usar 100mw é melhor é conversa... Aqui eu atravesso arvore de todo jeito, pé de mangueira e tudo mais queria ver isso acontecer com 100mw. E deste jeito o trem vai funcionando perfeitamente a muito tempo!


Para fazer coisas que não deveriam ser feitas obviamente precisa fazer um tremendo esforço. Atravessar árvores, o que é isso? Sinceramente, não acredito em absolutamente NADA.

Primeiro, quem se considera PROFISSIONAL assume compromisso com pessoas e se preocupa em fazer a coisa certa. Um profissional tá sempre estudando, se atualizando. Quem estuda realmente a tecnologia sabe que a menor potência sempre oferece o melhor resultado. 

Nem é só teoria... Eu tenho uma rede 2.4 com o cartão R52 setado em 16dbm. Sabe quanto é 16dbm? 40mw. Já mostrei várias imagens da minha rede funcionando. Já recebi inúmeras críticas por manter um painel setorial de 12dbi da Aquario, insistiram para que eu trocasse por antenas de 14dbi ou maiores. Pra que isso, se com essa receitinha simples eu consigo uma ótima cobertura, usando somente NanoStation nos clientes? 

Claro... eu ESTUDEI antes de comprar o cartão, a antena, a Routerboard, a fonte da RB. Projetei isso há mais de 1 ano atrás, sabendo que não iria passar de 1km. Padronizei o equipamento que vai na casa do meu cliente, se não for possível fechar uma conexão 100% eu não mudo de equipamento ou subo a potência pra compensar, eu simplesmente não atendo o cliente.

Quem faz uma rede aos "trancos e barrancos" obviamente tem que apelar pra potência, antenas de alto ganho. É um ERRO projetar a rede para atravessar árvores, casas, o que estiver pela frente. Não importa o que digam, as frequências do wi-fi não foram "projetadas" para trabalhar em NLOS (sem visada).

Ah, sei lá... Eu me esforço tanto pra fazer a coisa certa, e as vezes parece que quanto mais eu estudo mais absurdo eu vejo.

----------


## agnporto

Theo, estou precisando de um tuto bem direto para meu bullet2 hp 800mw- v3.6.1. O Katraca me enviou um, mas não é específico e para quem está no primeiro bullet fica sem jeito de adaptar, de fazer fluir legal. Quero, se possível, algo mais dirigido ao meu modelo de bullet e se vc, na qualidade de antigo usuário, talvez, já possa até me enviar, no e-mail ou postar aqui algo salvo de uma configuração sua como AP de algum de seus Bullets, poderia? Obrigado.

----------


## peritinaicos

Estou com um problema com bullet 2HP, tenho 18clientes nesse bullet que esta ligado no painel de 16dbi da TSM, até funciona certinho mais em horarios de grande trafego tipo 10 ao mesmo tempo ele fica perdendo pacotes e latencia em 500 700ms. alguém tbm está com este problema?

----------


## RCINFONET

> Estou com um problema com bullet 2HP, tenho 18clientes nesse bullet que esta ligado no painel de 16dbi da TSM, até funciona certinho mais em horarios de grande trafego tipo 10 ao mesmo tempo ele fica perdendo pacotes e latencia em 500 700ms. alguém tbm está com este problema?


Pode ser firmware isso ai, ja atualizou???...talvez uma down da versão tambem resolva se ja atualizou, ja aconteceu aqui comigo.

----------


## tonflatland

Pode ser instalação mal feita Intensidade forte d+ gerando ruido muito alto
dai quando os clientes vão se conectando o ruido vai aumentando e começão os problemas do Tipo que você falou
Atualize seu Firmware para a versão 4
e siga as informações pra as novidades que essa versão oferece aqui no www.ubiquitibrasil.com.br esse Site e do nosso Amigo *Zé Alves* lá ele fala um pouco sobre a nova Versão
espero ter ajudado




> Estou com um problema com bullet 2HP, tenho 18clientes nesse bullet que esta ligado no painel de 16dbi da TSM, até funciona certinho mais em horarios de grande trafego tipo 10 ao mesmo tempo ele fica perdendo pacotes e latencia em 500 700ms. alguém tbm está com este problema?

----------


## peritinaicos

> Atualize seu Firmware para a versão 4
> e siga as informações pra as novidades que essa versão oferece aqui no www.ubiquitibrasil.com.br esse Site e do nosso Amigo *Zé Alves* lá ele fala um pouco sobre a nova Versão
> espero ter ajudado


Bom dia amigo, a instalação está perfeitinha, potencia em 16 no bullet 2HP, cliente com sinal de no máximo em -62 ccq 80%, distancia de no máximo 1.4km... firmware 4.0...ack em 40... Teria mais alguma coisa para eu tentar fazer e solucionar esse problemao?

----------


## tonflatland

qual equipamento você esta usando na casa do Cliente?
na Sua Torre a Fonte POE esta a Quantos Metros do Bullet2 HP?
você usa Bullet2 HP com qual Antena?




> Bom dia amigo, a instalação está perfeitinha, potencia em 16 no bullet 2HP, cliente com sinal de no máximo em -62 ccq 80%, distancia de no máximo 1.4km... firmware 4.0...ack em 40... Teria mais alguma coisa para eu tentar fazer e solucionar esse problemao?

----------


## peritinaicos

> qual equipamento você esta usando na casa do Cliente?
> na Sua Torre a Fonte POE esta a Quantos Metros do Bullet2 HP?
> você usa Bullet2 HP com qual Antena?


Bullet 2HP com fonte original POE há 10m ligada em no-break
Buller 2HP ligado no painel TSM 16dbi setado em 16dbm (já aumentei e diminui e mesma coisa)
Nos cliente uso rádio com grade
Aquario USB
Nanostation loco2
Nanostation locoM2

Nesse horario de agora o ping nos mesmos clientes fica entre 1 a 30ms

----------


## tonflatland

Como esta o uso do Canal que você escolheu?
já trocou de Canal?
no horário em que os ping's aumentarem verifique o uso dos canais
e veja se o seu esta com nível alto de ruido e uso
em que modo você setou seu Bullet b,g ou b+g?




> Bullet 2HP com fonte original POE há 10m ligada em no-break
> Buller 2HP ligado no painel TSM 16dbi setado em 16dbm (já aumentei e diminui e mesma coisa)
> Nos cliente uso rádio com grade
> Aquario USB
> Nanostation loco2
> Nanostation locoM2
> 
> Nesse horario de agora o ping nos mesmos clientes fica entre 1 a 30ms

----------


## peritinaicos

Neste horário tenho umas 8 redes aparecendo no site survey, em horário de pico fica nisso também entanto com trafego maior que medi com uma placa no MK, no momento estou usando canal 1, já mudei para 11 3 5 8 9 e no horário de pico fica mesma coisa, ping em 500 400ms e do nada perde uns 10pacotes seguidos e volta com valor bem alto 300 400ms e assim seguidamente.
Estou usando em modo apenas B

----------


## tonflatland

Coloca em B+G e escolhe um cliente e Altera ele pra G e seta 54Mbps
No Bullet também seta 54Mbps e Deixa Marcado o Automático
ok
Faz os Testes ae e posta aqui depois os resultados
vlw...





> Neste horário tenho umas 8 redes aparecendo no site survey, em horário de pico fica nisso também entanto com trafego maior que medi com uma placa no MK, no momento estou usando canal 1, já mudei para 11 3 5 8 9 e no horário de pico fica mesma coisa, ping em 500 400ms e do nada perde uns 10pacotes seguidos e volta com valor bem alto 300 400ms e assim seguidamente.
> Estou usando em modo apenas B

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom amigo vou ter que fazer isso mais tarde, pois nesse horario de agora o ping fica normal e nao tenho problema nenhum... mais tarde posto o resultado

----------


## peritinaicos

Cheguei a pensar que este problema seria devido ao horario de pico trafegar maior dados, mais agora estou com 11 conectados e passando 2, 2.3 picos de 3MB e ping continua normal sem perdas e média de 20ms...

----------


## Jadir

Cara, várias coisas podem estar acontecendo:

- a fonte POE pode estar entregando energia abaixo do padrão, e no horário de tráfego intenso (não de picos alternados) o equipamento fica com falta da alimentação elétrica necessária
- o cabo de rede pode ser de baixa qualidade, o que pode vir a trazer maior resistência elétrica, resultando em alimentação elétrica abaixo do necessário
- pode haver algum cliente com virus no computador, o que provocaria um excessivo tráfego e consequentemente um "bug" no processamento do Bullet, elevando os pings e demais medições

Eu aposto na última opção porque já aconteceu comigo. Faz assim oh, quando acontecer esse problema dos pings tu descadastra cliente por cliente, e verifica se muda o cenário. Não altera mais nada no Bullet, deixa exatamente como está. Depois posta os resultados

----------


## RCINFONET

> Estou com um problema com bullet 2HP, tenho 18clientes nesse bullet que esta ligado no painel de 16dbi da TSM, até funciona certinho mais em horarios de grande trafego tipo 10 ao mesmo tempo ele fica perdendo pacotes e latencia em 500 700ms. alguém tbm está com este problema?


Amigo, se v0ce ta usando potencia em torno de 63 a 100 mw nao maximo em seus clientes, voce ja levou em consideracao a possibilidade de ser seu painel que abriu o bico??...tive um problema parecido aqui, mas com omni aquario, tava dando latencia e ate travando a porta wan do bullet, troquei o bullet e ficou do mesmo jeito, coloquei entao um xr2 nessa antena e ta do mesmo jeito, agora to aguardando uma antena nova chegar, posto os resultados depois da troca da antena.

----------


## Jadir

Painel abrir o bico, como assim? Juro que não entendi.

----------


## RCINFONET

> Painel abrir o bico, como assim? Juro que não entendi.


Desculpe a forma de expressao...Pode ter dado infiltracao nesse painel, oxidado seus contatos e limitado a capacidade de transmissao dele, nao concorda com essa possibilidade??

----------


## Jadir

Ah... Entendi agora.

Olha, não vou dizer que discordo porque meu conhecimento é limitado. Mas se oxidou o painel não afetaria o sinal irradiado pela antena e, consequentemente o tráfego dos dados nos RÁDIOS? Creio eu que essa limitação na transmissão dos dados seja dada pelo transmissor, não pela antena em si. Ou estou errado?

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo vou fazer assim vou comecar a excluir os clientes com piores sinal depois os com melhor.. ai posto resultado, pois fonte acredito que nao seja a fonte é original e o cabo furukawa, jaja posto resultado

----------


## peritinaicos

Setei tudo em 16dbm e as antenas usb é isso tbm...



> Amigo, se v0ce ta usando potencia em torno de 63 a 100 mw nao maximo em seus clientes, voce ja levou em consideracao a possibilidade de ser seu painel que abriu o bico??...tive um problema parecido aqui, mas com omni aquario, tava dando latencia e ate travando a porta wan do bullet, troquei o bullet e ficou do mesmo jeito, coloquei entao um xr2 nessa antena e ta do mesmo jeito, agora to aguardando uma antena nova chegar, posto os resultados depois da troca da antena.

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigos não sei mais o que fazer fui bloqueando um a um e não cheguei a conclusão alguma... Todos cliente estão com sinal melhor que -65, ack fixo, cliente no máximo a 1.5km, bullet em 16DBm, horário de pico cliente conectam normalmente e ai funcionam por um tempo normal ai ping sobe para 400 500ms, ai para de responder meus cliente e depois volta e isso seguidas vezes. Fui bloqueando cliente a cliente e problema continua persistindo... Vou tirar o cabo de rede que está nele que é de 12m e colocar um de 6m para ver se é problema de energia... Galera alguém tem alguma outra tática para solucionar este maldito problema... Agradecido
Segue print em horário diferentes com o mesmo tráfego de 2 a 3mb

----------


## RCINFONET

> Amigos não sei mais o que fazer fui bloqueando um a um e não cheguei a conclusão alguma... Todos cliente estão com sinal melhor que -65, ack fixo, cliente no máximo a 1.5km, bullet em 16DBm, horário de pico cliente conectam normalmente e ai funcionam por um tempo normal ai ping sobe para 400 500ms, ai para de responder meus cliente e depois volta e isso seguidas vezes. Fui bloqueando cliente a cliente e problema continua persistindo... Vou tirar o cabo de rede que está nele que é de 12m e colocar um de 6m para ver se é problema de energia... Galera alguém tem alguma outra tática para solucionar este maldito problema... Agradecido
> Segue print em horário diferentes com o mesmo tráfego de 2 a 3mb


Pelo tamanho de cabo nao acredito, a nao ser que sua fonte ta fraca, aqui mando 12 vts pelo cabo a mais de 15 metros, alimento 1 nano bridge, 1 airgrid e 1 bullet m5,e nunca deu erro.Mas tudo e possivel, agora acho que voce tera que trabalhar eliminando as possibilidades ou jaja aparece alguem pra dar uma luz melhor.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Amigos não sei mais o que fazer fui bloqueando um a um e não cheguei a conclusão alguma... Todos cliente estão com sinal melhor que -65, ack fixo, cliente no máximo a 1.5km, bullet em 16DBm, horário de pico cliente conectam normalmente e ai funcionam por um tempo normal ai ping sobe para 400 500ms, ai para de responder meus cliente e depois volta e isso seguidas vezes. Fui bloqueando cliente a cliente e problema continua persistindo... Vou tirar o cabo de rede que está nele que é de 12m e colocar um de 6m para ver se é problema de energia... Galera alguém tem alguma outra tática para solucionar este maldito problema... Agradecido
> Segue print em horário diferentes com o mesmo tráfego de 2 a 3mb


Qual versão do firmeware? 
qual modalidade de alimentação?

----------


## Jadir

Wilder, tu ainda não confirmou se atualizou o firmware do Bullet. Seria interessante fazer essa alteração, de preferência para a última versão, a v4.

Diante da natureza do problema o que dá a entender é que um fator externo esteja forçando o Bullet naquele curto período de tempo. Para o equipamento disparar um ping de 500, 600ms, só pode ser essas possibilidades:

- falta potência elétrica nos momentos de maior tráfego, e isso pode acontecer em função da fonte estar com defeito (e pode, não é pela fato de ser original ou nova que ela deixará de apresentar problemas)

- excesso de tráfego provocado por alguma aplicação em algum ponto da rede, o que resultaria em uma "sobrecarga" no processamento do equipamento

O tráfego é possível monitorar na própria interface de saída, a qual o Bullet está conectado. Clica duas vezes sobre o nome da interface, depois escolha a opção Traffic e monitora a quantidade de pacotes que estão trafegando na rede no EXATO momento em que acontecer essa situação da elevação dos pings. Se notar um tráfego de pacotes elevado e que não coincida com o que seria considerado normal, há sim algum usuário na rede executando algum tipo de aplicação robusta que resulta em excesso de recursos do teu Bullet AP. 

Geralmente vírus provocam essas situações, como já havia citado anteriormente. Aposto nessa hipótese porque tu relatou que possui usuários com adaptadores USB, o que significa que não há nenhuma isolação entre a máquina do usuário e a tua rede. Não há uma "sub rede" específica do cliente, com NAT, recurso que um roteador WISP proporciona. Não evita, mas oferece uma melhor isolação entre as redes. 

Enfim, são as coisas que eu faria se o problema estivesse acontecendo comigo. Gostaria de poder acompanhar teu caso de perto, ajudando no que for possível. Até porque, serve de aprendizado para todos. Sucesso ai, Wilder.

----------


## peritinaicos

> Qual versão do firmeware? 
> qual modalidade de alimentação?


Fonte POE original com cabo de rede 12m
Firmware 4.0

----------


## wescleywifi

seguindo.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Fonte POE original com cabo de rede 12m
> Firmware 4.0


Ative IERP, para trabalhar conforme sua potencia de saida somada junto ao seu painel, pois pode está com problemas de ruido.

----------


## peritinaicos

> Ative IERP, para trabalhar conforme sua potencia de saida somada junto ao seu painel, pois pode está com problemas de ruido.


É só ativar o (*Installer EIRP Calculation:*) ou precisa mexer em mais alguma coisa? Sabe o que esse EIRP faz? vlw

----------


## p4ulo182

> É só ativar o (*Installer EIRP Calculation:*) ou precisa mexer em mais alguma coisa? Sabe o que esse EIRP faz? vlw


Escolha seu pais, coloque o DBI da sua antena, serve para que o aparelho faça o calculo de potencia máxima de saída, de acordo regulamentação, só que um detalhe, aqui a rede é 98% UBNT, toda rede 2.4 padrão antiga, tava dando piti antes só foi ajustar de acordo com IERP, principalmente os AP da globaltronic, agora tudo ficou 100%.
, usamos Bullet 2HP e Bullet M2 HP em modo padrão sem airmax, o M2 teve e tem um resultado melhor pra gente nos pops.

t+

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigos, continuo com o mesmo erro, agora já esta com cabo de rede da fonte POE de 10m, já troquei a fonte também... Continuo sem ter mais ideia para resolver meu problema de pingar normal por um tempo depois para de responder... Alguém tem mais alguma dica? vlw

----------


## RCINFONET

> Amigos, continuo com o mesmo erro, agora já esta com cabo de rede da fonte POE de 10m, já troquei a fonte também... Continuo sem ter mais ideia para resolver meu problema de pingar normal por um tempo depois para de responder... Alguém tem mais alguma dica? vlw


Tem outro bullet ai amigo pra testar, ou voce ja trocou ele?

----------


## peritinaicos

O bullet ainda nao troquei por nao ter outro, mais o bullet funciona normal em todos os outros periodos... Será que pode ser ele?

----------


## RCINFONET

Se nao e fonte, nao e interferencia, nao e antena, nao e cabo,nao e configuracao que mais resta ??hehe, isso tira o sono

----------


## peritinaicos

Macumba? kkkk Vou ligar um radio edimax pra ver se da o mesmo erro... Posto o resultado, pois nao tenho outro bullet.

----------


## RCINFONET

to com um pop aqui fazendo a mesma coisa, troquei 2 bullet que chegaram ao ponto de travar a saida wan deles e agora to no xr2 e ta mesma coisa,,tem hora que da ping alto, perde pacotes, agora to esperando chegar outra antena,,pois nao tem mais nada pra trocar la,,,e nem interferencia eu tenho, pois e zona rural..outra torre mais perto de outro provedor ta a 30 km em linha reta.

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom amigo minha suspeita maior era a fonte, no meu pensamento achava que em horario de pico muitos pps ele usuaria mais processador consequentimente mais energia... mais troquei fonte e problema o mesmo... nem sei mais oq fazer..

----------


## Thiagotelecom

e o seguinte: mude tudo para energia 12v!
comigo funcionou!

----------


## RCINFONET

> e o seguinte: mude tudo para energia 12v!
> comigo funcionou!


Ta ai uma coisa que esqueci de comentar, aqui uso tudo em 12 v, bateria + carregador inteligente, 100% estável.

----------


## peritinaicos

Vou tentar mudar e posto resultado

----------


## xXRizziXx

Acompanhando, pois estou com o mesmo problema.

----------


## wescleywifi

aqui tambem deu certo mas em 24v mas bateria automotiva 12x2 funciona legal abraço

----------


## peritinaicos

Bem testei com a energia de 12 com uma fonte poe paralela mesmo problema que da com a fonte original;;; Eu já estou a ponto de desistir e deixar como está...

----------


## Thiagotelecom

amigo nao entendi muito bem???vc continua usando fonte poe e 12v?vc tem que usar sem fonte!!!

----------


## peritinaicos

como assim sem fonte? eu usei com a fonte original e com a fonte paralela... da o mesmo defeito

----------


## RCINFONET

coloca bateria com carregador inteligente.

----------


## peritinaicos

onde vende

----------


## RCINFONET

> onde vende


Carregador bateria fcbp 100e 13,8v 10a - hayonik - Oder
eu compro nesse atacadista aqui.

----------


## Thiagotelecom

cara eu ligo direto o cabo de rede na bateria!!!

----------


## ediekes

posta tuas configs. e vejamos pois vc esta jogando muita potencia cara.

----------


## RCINFONET

> cara eu ligo direto o cabo de rede na bateria!!!


AQUI TBM, SO ABRIR O CABO E INJETAR DIRETO, FIOS AZUIS + E FIOS MARRONS - .Mas tem que ter muita atenção na hora de fazer, se inverter ja era.

----------


## wescleywifi

amigo seguinte.. deixa a fonte de lado pega seu cabo de rede pega o fio azul positivo e marron negatico 
ok - qualquer duvida 

so um toc cuidado nao vai ligar errado queimar nao queima mas como e 60ap estraga o fio dentro dabbullet onde fica o cabo

----------


## RCINFONET

> amigo seguinte.. deixa a fonte de lado pega seu cabo de rede pega o fio azul positivo e marron negatico 
> ok - qualquer duvida 
> 
> so um toc cuidado nao vai ligar errado queimar nao queima mas como e 60ap estraga o fio dentro dabbullet onde fica o cabo


hehe, aqui em um momento de distração inverti a polarizaçao no cabo de uma airgrid, torrou de descolar o chip da placa.

----------


## RCINFONET

Eu estava com um problema parecido como o do amigo Peritinaicos, eu tinha varios clientes a uma distancia de uns 6 km, dae resolvi separar eles dos clientes mais perto com uma setorial e o problema foi resolvido.

----------


## eneolliver

> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloque 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....


como configura isso?

----------


## Walker

> olha fica uma maravilha a rede porem as vezes ele trava....
> coloque 1 timer em cada estaçao que dá um pique e reinicia ele meia noite ...
> assim ele consegue operar sem problemas nenhum ....



Ola amigo, me interessei nisso ai que vc disse, vc poderia postar um tutorial ensinando a fazer com que ele reinicie

----------


## eneolliver

eu tb gostaria de saber como faz...

----------


## Checkinho

> Ola amigo, me interessei nisso ai que vc disse, vc poderia postar um tutorial ensinando a fazer com que ele reinicie


Boa noite amigos...o Timer o qual o Laurence se refere;é esse aparelhinho do link;é só programar ele prá hora q vc quizer que ele dá o corte na energia!!!Timer digital em S

----------


## Walker

vo comprar um, obrigado

----------


## peritinaicos

Não teria algum reset na configuração do bullet para resetar em tempos em tempos?

----------


## QCarinha

Meus caros,

Eu acompanho, a muito, e blog o que acabou por me fazer comprar o Bullet 2 HP 800, agora venho até você levar a minha indignação.

Tenho um roteador Air Live N.Power que uso em uma pousada. Agora comprei o Bullet 2 HP com um Omnidirecional 2.4 GHz 15dBi Aquario MM-2415o para poder resolver os pontos "cego" aqui da pousada.

Coloquei o Bullet ligado a este roteador como AP WDS e o que me espantou é que, colocando os dois no mesmo local o N.Power apontou -32 dBm e o Bullet -45. Eles estavam em ambiente interno a 5 metros do note que usei para teste, ambos com visada.

Apelei colocando o Bullet 29 dBm.

Isto vai contra tudo que eu tenho lido sobre o Bullet.

Existe alguma explicação para isto? Obrigado antecipadamente.

----------


## pkmc

> Meus caros,
> 
> Eu acompanho, a muito, e blog o que acabou por me fazer comprar o Bullet 2 HP 800, agora venho até você levar a minha indignação.
> 
> Tenho um roteador Air Live N.Power que uso em uma pousada. Agora comprei o Bullet 2 HP com um Omnidirecional 2.4 GHz 15dBi Aquario MM-2415o para poder resolver os pontos "cego" aqui da pousada.
> 
> Coloquei o Bullet ligado a este roteador como AP WDS e o que me espantou é que, colocando os dois no mesmo local o N.Power apontou -32 dBm e o Bullet -45. Eles estavam em ambiente interno a 5 metros do note que usei para teste, ambos com visada.
> 
> Apelei colocando o Bullet 29 dBm.
> ...


O resultado não poderia ser diferente, pois uma antena de 15dbi, com uma carga dessa potência só pode deixar seu note SURDO de tão alto que o sinal ficou. Esse é um exemplo prático de equipamento de alta performance usado indevidamente. Só podia ter esse resultado desastroso.
Se tivesse usado um Uni-FI, PicoStation, ou NanoLOCO 2. teria tido um resultado completamente diferente.

----------


## pkmc

> Não teria algum reset na configuração do bullet para resetar em tempos em tempos?


Caro colega, use o WatchDog, e configura um AP falso só pra ter um endereço pra mingar quando precisar restar só desliga o AP que todos os WatcDog que estiverem pingando nele vão reiniciar.

----------


## QCarinha

> O resultado não poderia ser diferente, pois uma antena de 15dbi, com uma carga dessa potência só pode deixar seu note SURDO de tão alto que o sinal ficou. Esse é um exemplo prático de equipamento de alta performance usado indevidamente. Só podia ter esse resultado desastroso.
> Se tivesse usado um Uni-FI, PicoStation, ou NanoLOCO 2. teria tido um resultado completamente diferente.


Agradeço.

Eu não vou usar o Bullet para ficar a esta distância (5m), eu estava somente configurando o modem e o Bullet.

Ele vai cobrir uma área de 100 m2 cheio de obstáculos (árvores e concreto).

Eu só não sabia que quando o sinal está muito forte o efeito é contrário a ponto do sinal não ser "percebido".

Para ser sincero, eu ainda não entendo o porque. (?????)

Afastei do Bullet e do modem, que estão no momento próximo, e o ponto "cego" continua a receber o sinal bem fraco do modem e quase que nulo do Bullet. Continuo a achar que tem algo de errado.

Fiquei a uns 50 metros do Bullet.

Uma pergunta: no "Ajustes avançados da conexão sem fio", o ajuste da "Distância", que eu deixei no "0", interfere na potência do sinal ou é apenas uma referência. 

Eu ajustei a potência no "Potência de saída", que só coloquei alto devido a minha constatação.

Você pode me ajudar a configurar para um ganho adequando a área? Não pretendo aumentar a potência além do que preciso.

Obrigado

----------


## pkmc

Acredito que su problema seja o equipamento escolhido, BULLET + ANTENA !

----------


## QCarinha

Como assim? E partindo do que tenho o que você sugere? Para a área, qual deve ser a altura da antena? Obrigado.

----------


## pkmc

> Como assim? E partindo do que tenho o que você sugere? Para a área, qual deve ser a altura da antena? Obrigado.


 O ideal seria vc usar antena setorial, como elea vai custar caro seria melhor vc usar NanoStation que ja vem com antena acoplada, dependendo da área pode ser até a NanoLOCO

----------


## QCarinha

O problema é que o sinal vai ficar muito forte para a área, ou seja, não vai ser "percebido" pelo usuários próximos? Com este conjunto que eu tenho o sinal fica bom a partir de qual distância?

----------


## agnporto

Paulo, sua resposta foi tão boa que tive q clicar na estrelinha, foi d+. Porém, queria te perguntar uma coisa e se possível vc me orientar: desejo fazer um provedor e inicialmente quero colocar uma antena 12DBI um Bullet2 HP, 800mW, uma RB 750 da simples mesmo e modem SpeedStream 4200. Acho que vou ter uns 20/30 clientes tanto no total a cabo e wless. O que vc acha, por favor? Obrigado.




> O resultado não poderia ser diferente, pois uma antena de 15dbi, com uma carga dessa potência só pode deixar seu note SURDO de tão alto que o sinal ficou. Esse é um exemplo prático de equipamento de alta performance usado indevidamente. Só podia ter esse resultado desastroso.
> Se tivesse usado um Uni-FI, PicoStation, ou NanoLOCO 2. teria tido um resultado completamente diferente.

----------


## pkmc

> O problema é que o sinal vai ficar muito forte para a área, ou seja, não vai ser "percebido" pelo usuários próximos? Com este conjunto que eu tenho o sinal fica bom a partir de qual distância?



Depende dos obstáculos! ou a área é aberta ?
mas o sinal fica bom mesmo estando ao lado da antena !
mas como disse depende do ambiente !

----------


## QCarinha

Aí que está o problema, o sinal está bem fraco. Isto que eu estranho.
A área é de mais ou menos 100m2 cheio de edificações baixas e árvores.
Comprei esta combinação pensando em colocar no centro da área, baixo para não ter sombras, para cobrir toda a área, só que, o sinal está muito baixo do que o meu AirLive N.Power, isto que estranho.
Vocês estão me informando que perto o sinal fica "fraco" devido a grande potência do Bullet.
Mesmo eu colocando na potência mínima, é isto que está acontecendo, o sinal está muito fraco. Questiono isto e peço uma orientação dos senhores entendidos e experientes,

Obrigado.

----------


## Luspmais

Usando controle de MAC no bullet 2 hp v4.0 até quantos clientes posso cadastrar ? Lembro que antigamente tinha limite, isso hj ainda existe ou a UBNT já resolveu isso ?
Eu estava com um problema parecido com o do peritinaicos num POP só usava R52H, troquei tudo, desde RB até a Antena e não tive resultado esperado, agora coloquei um bullet desses no lugar do cartão, aparentemente resolveu. Aqui foi o inverso do peritinaicos . Vamos aguardar.

----------


## peritinaicos

Aqui já alterei tudo novamente e clientes com CCq 80 a 100% sinal de no maximo -70 -68... Quando em horário de pico não passa mais do que 2 2.5mb...

----------


## jeffjobs

trabalho com 2 bullets m2 hp a 600mw com setorias de 21 dbi me pergutaram se eu ia frita alguem cara mas como vo manter clientes que tenho a 7 km se baixar db os demais nao me encherga entao p/ que fica esse debate sobre aquecimento concordo em partes no verao por exemplo aqui chega a 28 graus facil e nunka travo graças a Deus na omini tenho bullet 2 800mw que serve de propaganda coloquei ele a 20mhz uso potecia maxima mermao vai longe eim kkk to nem vendo 
potencia nao é tudo mas p/ longas distancia que é meu caso sim uso no maximooooooo tanto o meu como do cliente e todos assistem filme so vendo 1mega detalhe tenho rb 1100ahx2 tenho video olhem aioi
eu mesmo fiz a torre pretendo fazer autoportante logo mais etrocar cabos por blidados 

a to vendendo a RB433ah COM CARTOES E TUDO 

video 1



video 2

----------

